# Things to do with initial entry??



## Bayee (Feb 27, 2011)

Dear Wanderer,

I have been granted visa subclass 176. I got a state sponsorship from South Australia. I'm planning to make my initial entry befor April and move permananently later this year.

The questions are;

I understand there are lot of things to do when I arrive in Australia such as opening a bank account, registering in centre link, registering in Medicare, applying for tax file number etc. However when I make my first entry, do I need to make the above activities?

Can I make my registrations anywhere in Australia or else should I do those registrations in South Australia?

Your response is highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Have a look at Settle in Australia for a lot of detail.
You can even open a bank account from overseas and for the TFN you ought to be living in Australia and if you're just making a validation trip that can be to anywhere and there is not much point with registering with Medicare and Centrelink until you come to live here, so no need to be in a rush on your validation trip.


----------



## Bayee (Feb 27, 2011)

Dear Wanderer,

Thank you very much for your response. 

I have already downloaded begining a life in Australia and going through that document. 

I was planning to go to Adelaide to get the things registered etc. So as per your responseI can just go anywhere and get my passport sealed at Australia immigration and come back.

Thanks again.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, to validate your passport, all you need to do is make an initial entry.


----------



## sr.dekker (Jun 28, 2010)

*Great todo list for the first steps after arrival.*

Hi, I thought you might like to have a look at this:
First steps after arriving in Australia

Cheers,


----------



## BeaverRoo (Jan 2, 2010)

We are very close to having our Visa granted our CO Has asked when we would like to enter one of two dates 

June 19th as that is when my husbands Penal check expires or 
Sept when his Medical expires.

My question is what are the requirements of initial entry ? 
Can he enter then we both return to Canada to sell our house and tie up our affairs? 
How long does he have to stay in Australia before returning to do the above? 
How long can he stay out of Australia after the initial entry?


----------



## kkhurram1 (May 17, 2011)

*kuku*

Hi,

I made my initial entry on subclass 175 in Nov 2009. My visa is valid till 2014. Just wondering if I do not enter till 2013 what will happen to my visa. Will immigration people allow me to enter and stay in Australia? On my first trip I just gave an entry and did not register with any authority. Should I go there before 2013 and get registered with TX,Centerlink and other bodies?

Thanks in advance for the reply.

Regards
Kuku


----------



## tracker777 (Jun 29, 2010)

If there is a choice my opinion will be to get maximum time for initial entry. I have seen that generally they give a minimum of 6 months.

If you are visiting Australia only for initial entry, no need to open bank account or register in medicare or centerlink. Just come for 1 or 2 days as a tourist ,, look around and go back.


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey there,
For a list of things to do on initial entry and to help you settle, you should check out my blog/website (in my signature). I compiled them for these reasons, hope you find it helpful


----------

